# The Angry Snake Thread



## Foozil (Mar 20, 2018)

Share some pics of angry snakes and lizards!... and maybe some damage they've inflicted 


Blonde spotted python having a bad day


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nicely S’d up there, great pic did you actually get tagged or was it a just a threat do they hiss as well


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Mar 20, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Nicely S’d up there, great pic did you actually get tagged or was it a just a threat do they hiss as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks! He did tag me, and a little bit of hissing.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 21, 2018)

I’ll try to get some pics and videos of my angry little albinos tonight. Most of the time I have to cover the entire row of click clacks every time I’m in the room or they’ll just continuously strike at me over and over. And I’d hate them to do damage to themselves. I also still haven’t started handling them because they are still finicky about eating.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 21, 2018)

I’ll upload some tags I got later when I find them


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 21, 2018)

This little Julatten really had attitude, we called him Bitey. Usually get 2 or 3 from each clutch that are very defensive but Bitey was special.
No problems with my hatchling albinos, they are amazingly calm and non-aggressive.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 21, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> This little Julatten really had attitude, we called him Bitey. Usually get 2 or 3 from each clutch that are very defensive but Bitey was special.
> No problems with my hatchling albinos, they are amazingly calm and non-aggressive.
> View attachment 323637



I've seen this photo of yours before. I enjoy it every time because it reminds me of morays


----------



## Foozil (Mar 21, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> This little Julatten really had attitude, we called him Bitey. Usually get 2 or 3 from each clutch that are very defensive but Bitey was special.
> No problems with my hatchling albinos, they are amazingly calm and non-aggressive.
> View attachment 323637


I love this pic so much! Its kinda adorable.


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 22, 2018)

Kinda looks like the snakes laughing, love the black mouth inside too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

